

Sir Tim Berners-Lee: Semantic Web Is Open for Business - paul_reiners
http://blogs.zdnet.com/semantic-web/

======
bayareaguy
A direct link to the podcast transcript: [http://talis-
podcasts.s3.amazonaws.com/twt20080207_TimBL.htm...](http://talis-
podcasts.s3.amazonaws.com/twt20080207_TimBL.html)

